# Long sissy bar I found , need help finding what it’s off of //Huffy rail??



## whizzer kid (Jul 10, 2018)

Found this recently at a sale. It is approx 47” long. No holes in it except very top to maybe hold a pad ?? To me at first I thought huffy rail, but now not sure. 
I’m sure the bend was done to it.. not originally that way is my guess.

Thanks for any input, Eric


----------

